Ask HN: How can a concurrency/python/back end dev help the refugees? - mezod
======
onion2k
Not specific to refugees, but find your local tech4good meetup and join in.
[https://www.meetup.com/topics/tech4good/](https://www.meetup.com/topics/tech4good/)

------
w3clan
Blockchain is being used at some of the refugee center -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMRc5gY3_iU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMRc5gY3_iU)

start looking into it.

